# Mystery buck at Squaw creek, Strawberry res.



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I heard that my second cousins brother in law twice separated shot a buck like that in the area. Never saw a pic but might of been him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

3arabians said:


> I heard that my second cousins brother in law twice separated shot a buck like that in the area. Never saw a pic but might of been him.


Are we related?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Maybe. That’s cool. So you killed that deer huh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have no idea. But I know now where I'm applying this year.8)


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

SaltyWalty said:


> Hey just wondering if anybody shot a pretty big 3 maybe 4 point buck probably had 20-22 inch spread last day of the muzzleloader season at Squaw creek, saw him once for about 4 seconds with no shot, and wondering what happend to him. thx


A little 20" 3 point disappeared around strawberry and are wondering what happened to him? He's sitting in someone freezer. Deer of that sized don't make through hunting season. Ask anyone who says there's no big deer left in Utah. They all get killed before they can get some age on them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ask anyone who says there's no big deer left in Utah. They all get killed before they can get some age on them.

So who's to blame? DWR or the one looking through the crosshairs?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Last I heard a mountain lion got him......:shock:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Giants of the forests like the one you saw last year are rare and elusive. I hope other hunters can get a glimpse of him before he fades into the shadows as he did to you.
As is often quoted... "they don't get big by being stupid"


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Was that buck missing an eye?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I saw that buck on private property in the Nine Mile area.

TOTP!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I saw that buck. Recognize him?


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

ooh... look at the tuff guys trying to troll a 15 year old....great class


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

SaltyWalty said:


> ooh... look at the tuff guys trying to troll a 15 year old....great class


You gonna go tell your mom on me? Or would that tip her off that you're on the internet unsupervised again?

You wanna see troll, stick around. I bet I can run you off faster than your mom can cut your wifi privileges.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

SaltyWalty said:


> ooh... look at the tuff guys trying to troll a 15 year old....great class


No reason to get salty, Walty. We're all friends here. And friends give each other a hard time.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

moosemeat....idk what to say i mean yeah man i know we friends, and i love giving people hard times, and i know you do too, and i have no problem with you trying to troll me, but just dont act like a million dollars when the best thing you have with your time is......trolling a 15 year old. and trying to run me off....sheesh....scary

"Dont get your cussed little butt in a tangle and meme on" Abraham Lincoln


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

SaltyWalty said:


> moosemeat....idk what to say i mean yeah man i know we friends, and i love giving people hard times, and i know you do too, and i have no problem with you trying to troll me, but just dont act like a million dollars when the best thing you have with your time is......trolling a 15 year old. and trying to run me off....sheesh....scary
> 
> "Dont get your cussed little butt in a tangle and meme on" Abraham Lincoln


Oh, ok. Good luck.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

yeah man good luck to you to man


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

NHS said:


> Was that buck missing an eye?


That was a different buck. I think the mockingjaye killed the one he is talking about. Had to give him the coup de grace with a mag dump from her trusty sidearm because she only had one sabot. By this time the buck was so far from the road she had to leave about 40% of the meat in the field for the magpies. She may have had to leave the horns too which is why we still haven't got to seen this magnum XL of the Wasatch.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

you kiddin? ive seen a lot bigger in the Wasatch than that....like 6x6 plus droppers, but it was at our sundance cabin so you know, private


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Our school system has obviously failed us, what happened to the spelling and punctuation classes that used to be taught.
The future looks dim(witted).


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

SaltyWalty said:


> you kiddin? ive seen a lot bigger in the Wasatch than that....like 6x6 plus droppers, but it was at our sundance cabin so you know, private


Robert?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

SaltyWalty said:


> you kiddin? ive seen a lot bigger in the Wasatch than that....like 6x6 plus droppers, but it was at our sundance cabin so you know, private


That's not a very nice way to describe your mom. She'll really cut the wifi access now when she finds out about this


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Robert?


As he would say any time somebody called him "Robert" or "Mr. Redford" when he came in to the restaurant, "Just call me Bob"


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

SaltyWalty said:


> Hey just wondering if anybody shot a pretty big 3 maybe 4 point buck probably had 20-22 inch spread last day of the muzzleloader season at Squaw creek, saw him once for about 4 seconds with no shot, and wondering what happend to him. thx


My friends son shot that buck now go get yourself that Slurpee and pick me up a Twix. Thanks


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> That's not a very nice way to describe your mom. She'll really cut the wifi access now when she finds out about this


i was talking about your wife


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

7MM RELOADED said:


> My friends son shot that buck now go get yourself that Slurpee and pick me up a Twix. Thanks


dude i have like 1500 (49 pounds) of halloween candy im set for life;-)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

SaltyWalty said:


> i was talking about your wife


It all makes sense now. You're Shawn's kid.

I can see the resemblance


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

johnnycake said:


> It all makes sense now. You're Shawn's kid.
> 
> I can see the resemblance


My kid won't be fired up about some pissy 3 point at 15 years old thinking he had found some rare treasure. At 2.5 he's already seeing pics of little bucks on Instagram, calling them pissheads. And if he would have wanted to kill it for some reason, there would be no questions about what happened to him. He'd be in our freezer.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

A little buck turns in to a big buck.
We are extremely lucky to have them and all deer need to be respected.
I don’t even want to know what derogatory name he use’s for does.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> My kid won't be fired up about some pissy 3 point at 15 years old thinking he had found some rare treasure. At 2.5 he's already seeing pics of little bucks on Instagram, calling them pissheads. And if he would have wanted to kill it for some reason, there would be no questions about what happened to him. He'd be in our freezer.


whoa man calm down homie


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

MrShane said:


> A little buck turns in to a big buck.
> We are extremely lucky to have them and all deer need to be respected.
> I don't even want to know what derogatory name he use's for does.


She, her, doe.... you know the really offensive terms assigned to the female gender.


----------



## Cow caller 4 (Sep 3, 2020)

3Arabians I might have tinkled in my shorts


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Best thread ever!


----------

